

Is this web service illegal? - banana69
http://crosswa.lk/
This web service asks me to login with my iTunes account, and after loging in, they detected all of my past purchased iPhone applications. I also received an email from Apple few days later, to change my iTunes account password for safety.<p>Are they using illegal or near illegal method to detect its users purchase history? Or Are they using official API provided by Apple to do so?
======
wmf
Why would it be?

~~~
banana69
This web service asks me to login using my iTunes account to access to my
purchase history of my purchased apps. After logging in using my iTunes
account, I have received an e-mail from Apple that my account maybe used by
third-party user/apps. I believe Apple does not allow other service to use
iTunes account for login credential. Is this service using illegal or near
illegal method to access to my purchase history of my apps? Or does Apple
provide an official API to access to its users purchase history? I checked,
but Apple doesn't seem to provide purchase history API.

~~~
wmf
Oh, the password anti-pattern. I have no opinion of the legality, but if you
go around giving out your password you deserve what you get.

~~~
banana69
Dear wmf,

First of all, thank you very much for your kind reply :)!

It would be great if I can get a more detail about how "password anti-pattern"
works!

